# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Demande création rubrique covoiturage humain

## Bolinette

Serait-il envisageable d'avoir une rubrique sur les covoiturage d'humains ? Parce que je ne voudrais pas polluer celui pour les animaux, mais quand on n'a pas de voiture, mais des animaux certains trajet sont compliqués.

----------


## P'tite souris

Tu as pas mal de sites de co voiturages sur le net  :Smile:

----------


## Bolinette

Oui, mais je me fais tout le temps jeter car 1 chien + 1 chat
Et puis je me disais que certaines personnes qui pourraient avoir peur des sites de covoit serait un peu plus  à l'aise pour se proposer sur le forum (au moins, on peut connaitre un peu de son chauffeur/passager grâce à ses messages. Pour ma part, le covoit avec de parfaits inconnus me fait un peu flipper)

----------


## nat34

Fait un tour sur Blablacar, le site est parfaitement sécurisé et il y a des personnes qui sont OK animaux.

----------


## Bolinette

> Fait un tour sur Blablacar, le site est parfaitement sécurisé et il y a des personnes qui sont OK animaux.


Très peu de personnes sont OK animaux. Si on enlève : ceux qui ne prennent qu'aux entrées d'autoroute (comment j'y vais ?), ceux qui refusent les animaux, et qu'on combine avec la tranche horaire restreinte que j'ai (ben un week-end, si tu pars le samedi 15h30, bref... mais je finis le boulot à 18h donc le temps de rentrer, faire pisser le chien, mettre le chat dans le panier et traverser la moitié de la ville pour avoir son covoit, sachant que je dois être à l'arrivée avant 20h30, dernier bus), ben je ne trouve jamais. 
Donc ce week-end où il faut absolument que je rentre pour laisser les animaux chez ma mère avant un déplacement pro, je vais profiter de mon WE de samedi 18h à dimanche 14h !!

----------

